# 6 weeks old



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The Summertime Blues will be 6 weeks old tomorrow 
Here's some of the latest photos 
*Wild Blue Yonder (lilac point boy)*








*Out of the Blue (lilac point girl)*








*Misty Blue (lilac point girl)*








*Lavender Blue (lilac point boy)*








*Mr. Blue Skies (blue point boy)*








*My Blue Heaven (blue point boy)
*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are so sweet and thier eyes are amazing:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww there they are :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: I was just think siamese earlier


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

they are all so stunningly beautfull


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think in love with the little girl in the 2nd picture


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're all adorable :001_wub: Six weeks already gosh how quick time passes


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Stunning - I like My Blue Heaven best - are you keeping any Lynn or are they all sodl?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I still have two boys left and won't be keeping any this time as I bought Rosie earlier this year  The four that have gone are all through waiting lists  Heaven is still available if you want him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww they are gorgeous, :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: They are growing so fast, and more stunning, every time we see them


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Tempting Lynn but . . . .


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are sooooo adorable :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

How gorgeous - cant believe blue heaven is still availlable, hes stunning, :001_wub:

Have tried again to persude oh again " mart, can i have for christmas" plea but hes still not having none of it 

Absolutely stunning lyn xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Can i just say AWwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute :thumbup:


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

They are gorgeous, just what I want  I love My Blue Heaven.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lynn, lovely pics of truely gorgeous kittens, , i cant believe they are 6 weeks old already......best wishes........Chris


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

They are so lovely Lynn,where the heck has the time gone, it just speeds by.Really gorgeous litter, are you keeping one?

Izzie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I was going to keep a girl but I'd already bought Rosie earlier this year and then someone wanted two girls so that was that really


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

They are so beautiful


----------

